# First fatty: fail w pre-fail qview



## mole177 (Jan 4, 2011)

First time fatty with bacon weave.

I used ground turkey, my smoked shap ched cheese, mozz cheese, marinara and some spinach.

Either the fatty was too big or too much cheese, it was dripping and had to botch it by placing some foil underneath the fatty.








pastrami was the primary.


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like the sides of the fattie are open.  I always make sure that it is completely sealed.  There may be some light leakage, but there will always be plenty of cheese/sauce/whatever left behind. 

With the side open like that you are just inviting that good cheese to make a run for it.


----------



## lexscsmoker (Jan 4, 2011)

ditto.  got to make sure it's completely closed.  if there are some cracks here and there that's where the bacon band-aid comes in.


----------



## wntrlnd (Jan 4, 2011)

well, i have to say, especially considering it's your first time, that's an EXCELLENT bacon weave!  dang!

my first one was a total mess!

it's sort of par for the course to want to stuff the h-e-double hockey sticks out of your first fatty.  however, especially when you are just getting up to speed on fatties, it's best to put less, rather than more, inside.  it just makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## mole177 (Jan 4, 2011)

and the result:

Tastes awesome.

Live and learn for the next!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks great and I bet it tastes even better - like the others have said, make sure to get a good seal all the way around

Bacon weave was great


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok I saw your problem in the first picture. What you need to do is lay out some plastic wrap 2 pieces if you need and then lay the fattie in the center of it. Then you nedd to roll up the fattie and the plastic wrap then once you have it all rolled up. Then grab the ends tightly and roll the whole fattie wrap an all. This will tighten up the the whole fattie and help close up the ends so it would leak on you again.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78036/ribeye-and-2-fatties


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 5, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Ok I saw your problem in the first picture. What you need to do is lay out some plastic wrap 2 pieces if you need and then lay the fattie in the center of it. Then you nedd to roll up the fattie and the plastic wrap then once you have it all rolled up. Then grab the ends tightly and roll the whole fattie wrap an all. This will tighten up the the whole fattie and help close up the ends so it would leak on you again.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78036/ribeye-and-2-fatties




Yep this will fix your cheese leaking issue.


----------

